# Not a bad day on kokosing banks



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Went fishing after class today started at pipesville rd and ended my day at church parking lot on 715. 4 smallies caught on Big Joshies today they loved the white color the best.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice fish buddy


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks. Any idea why there are those black marks on the fish they are dark black circles? Could it be from spawning?


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Great looking fish. I have seen those markings before. IMO the marks are from spawning. I lived on the Scioto for a year and caught many fish that had the same markings as the fish you have posted here. I also caught many that were covered with the same markings. Always at this time of year(spawning time) and always in long still parts of the river. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

they where caught between still water and some moving. I'm guessing they found cover in the faster waster to spawn.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

There are two schools of thought on the black spots. First is that they are simply a melanoma discoloration and nothing more. 
The second is that they are from parasites or bacteria...in spots where the slime coat has been removed.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> There are two schools of thought on the black spots. First is that they are simply a melanoma discoloration and nothing more.
> The second is that they are from parasites or bacteria...in spots where the slime coat has been removed.


Yeah, i always thought it was from worms. Do a google search, but i think the parasites do that and are especially prevalent in smallies

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

So after doing some reading it seems there is nothing to worry about as far as catching the fish. I didn't see anything mentioning if it was a good idea to wade the with this parasite in the water system. Anyone have any ideas about that?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

wis2ohio said:


> So after doing some reading it seems there is nothing to worry about as far as catching the fish. I didn't see anything mentioning if it was a good idea to wade the with this parasite in the water system. Anyone have any ideas about that?


Ehh wading should be fine, just DONT EAT THOSE SMALLMOUTH, heard that parasite can be lethal to humans, not even joking...


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

no intention of ever eating a smallie it's all catch and release.


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> They looked like volcanoes erupting out their sides.


I saw the same thing on them last fall. Every smallie i have caught out of the Kokosing (50+) this year has had black spots. A couple of them had multiple very small spots. It looked like a rash. I hope they all have black spots to deter people from eating them!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> You may have a better chance at catching them again if you don't lay them in the dirt for the pictures. This could damage that protective slime coat. Also, please consider that the rest of the people you directed to that bridge may not share your views on C&R. And, yes, there are parasites in the Koko smallies. I caught a couple last year with lesions that almost made me puke. They looked like volcanoes erupting out their sides.


Thanks for the info about laying them in the dirt didn't know this. On another note I had no idea it was against one's freedom of speech to post where they caught fish. This location that I gave is a known area so your comment was not needed as it's a public area to fish and everyone already knows about it so please keep your half comments input to yourself.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

wis2ohio said:


> Thanks for the info about laying them in the dirt didn't know this. On another note I had no idea it was against one's freedom of speech to post where they caught fish. This location that I gave is a known area so your comment was not needed as it's a public area to fish and everyone already knows about it so please keep your half comments input to yourself.


Calm down, he just asked you to consider it


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

wis2ohio said:


> Thanks for the info about laying them in the dirt didn't know this. On another note I had no idea it was against one's freedom of speech to post where they caught fish. This location that I gave is a known area so your comment was not needed as it's a public area to fish and everyone already knows about it so please keep your half comments input to yourself.


He did not say you weren't allowed to post a location. And your wrong. A lot of people knew the location. Now more do. And if you don't want people to comment on your post. Don't post on forums. 

Sent from my C6606 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes it's a public area, now it's on the internet, nothing bad can happen

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

wis2ohio said:


> Thanks for the info about laying them in the dirt didn't know this. On another note I had no idea it was against one's freedom of speech to post where they caught fish. This location that I gave is a known area so your comment was not needed as it's a public area to fish and everyone already knows about it so please keep your half comments input to yourself.


Nice smallies... if rain dont screw things up ill be there all weekend. Planning on takeing the family,and haveing a "shore lunch",and fill the freezer... just gotta cut off the sores,then they taste fine. Never realized that spot held so many quality fish... 
If anyone wants to join us pm me.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm in, I'll grab some soft craws and minnows, beer cans and Wendy's for your family, no need to bring trash bags, our stringers will be too heavy to bother with the trash 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome,so between you,me,my family we can keep 25 smallies. May as well just bring the coolers pre packed with ice.... any one else???


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

So we may be jokeing... but there are many reading these reports with these thoughts on there minds...


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

A PM would suffice instead of calling someone out on a thread they started. A guy excited about his day and wishing to share his experience should be able to without being chastised. This isn't Wicked Tuna competitive fishing. Lets remember the spirit of fishing. If your only goal is to catch more fish than another guy turn pro. Otherwise give the guy some slack. Jeez haters.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

^^^ agreed!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks much Jayhat and kayaker189. I agree with what you said but I guess I will keep my pics and stories to myself from now on. I truly figured the high school mentality would have went away by now with some people but I guess not.


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

No, you know what they say about a few bad apples. Keep posting and sharing the joy of fishing. I have never fished up there but have been meaning to. I want to know where to bank fish for cats up there at night.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Jayhat said:


> No, you know what they say about a few bad apples. Keep posting and sharing the joy of fishing. I have never fished up there but have been meaning to. I want to know where to bank fish for cats up there at night.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/QUOTE
> 
> The only place I know of would be the Walhonding River or Mohican river. I don't fish for cats so these two places are only a guess but seem like good locations.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

wis2ohio said:


> Thanks much Jayhat and kayaker189. I agree with what you said but I guess I will keep my pics and stories to myself from now on. I truly figured the high school mentality would have went away by now with some people but I guess not.


Yeah they are kindy gardeners. A site meant for fishing reports but instead of Ohio game fishing it should be called Ohio game bragging. They wanna put all there pictures from "secret" places on here a week after the bite is over and gloat about how awesome they are. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

[quote="chillin";1819425]Yeah they are kindy gardeners. A site meant for fishing reports but instead of Ohio game fishing it should be called Ohio game bragging. They wanna put all there pictures from "secret" places on here a week after the bite is over and gloat about how awesome they are. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/quote]

Sorry but i learn more from a conditions/tactics report then i do a report telling me exacly were... everyone that critisized= i have learned from... imo its more bragging when some posts a picture and say i caught 6 small mouth on big walnut at three creeks...
,

But your right ,imo most reports on ogf are not reports there bragging...


----------



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

We go thru this same BS every year!!!!!! I stopped posting pictures or giving KOKO River reports a couple of years ago due to the secret service agents always on the prowl to protect that Bonze Backed river fish that is in every river or stream in this state. Keep posting Wis2Ohio, I enjoy reading your reports!!! Maybe we can get together and hit some public areas along the KOKO sometime???


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hezzer said:


> We go thru this same BS every year!!!!!! I stopped posting pictures or giving KOKO River reports a couple of years ago due to the secret service agents always on the prowl to protect that Bonze Backed river fish that is in every river or stream in this state. Keep posting Wis2Ohio, I enjoy reading your reports!!! Maybe we can get together and hit some public areas along the KOKO sometime???


Eh i dont fish smallies much,to easy have always wanted to fish the kokosing though,just have always heard horror stories of the "cabrewers" and have stayed away.. .. sorry for adding to the bs,just really have learned alot over the years about posting specific spots(been posting since the good ole gfo days). To each there own.. 

Hope all this rain dont screw up your guys river bites,just now heating up...


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't get there much and when I do go I tend to have fun that's why I try and go during the week if possible thus not having the cabrewers out there. Hezzer let me know few days in advance if you ever wanna do a float or wade it I will see what my work/ home schedule is like, with baseball season kicking off it will be hit and miss for me but always willing to give it a try.


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

The condition is termed hyperpigmented melanosis, which is a fancy term for pigment discoloration. The condition seems to occur in larger adult fish more often than juveniles. The spots don't appear to be permanent. Often, the coloration often returns to normal after a period of time. And, researchers have found the fish exhibiting the spots seem to be otherwise very healthy.

Anglers are increasingly reporting occurrences all over the country that, in some cases, are on waters that are already troubled by poor water quality or pollution. The fears about their home waters may be well founded, but perhaps the link to the spots may not be. Reports of people catching fish with the spots seem to be increasing, but it doesn't necessarily mean that the number of affected fish is increasing. People are noticing, and with the amount of free exchange of info over the net, are simply talking more about it.

Researchers speculated for some time that stress of some form may be the cause. Stress resulting from fish handling (perhaps catch and release), parasitic activity, disease, natural injuries to the skin, bacterial or viral infections, pollution or poor water quality have been suspected causes. Even though all of those could possibly result in the condition, there's no evidence to directly support that this type of melanosis is caused by those factors, and researchers have stated that the symptoms could very well be genetic or hormonal.

now if the fish looks like someone held it under a pepper shaker and you can rub off small black squares, those are parasites but with proper cooking they are fine. I live just a stones throw from the Kokosing & fish it often. I have seen these spots for several years. I have also seen them in other waters, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I guess I don't see the post below as calling someone out. In fact, he just politely asks you to consider that others may not share your views on CPR.
Whether you agree or not, he certainly wasn't being rude or nasty. 
I'm certainly glad he brought up the slime coat thing. That always makes me cringe when I see nice smallies laying in the dirt.



streamstalker said:


> You may have a better chance at catching them again if you don't lay them in the dirt for the pictures. This could damage that protective slime coat. Also, please consider that the rest of the people you directed to that bridge may not share your views on C&R. And, yes, there are parasites in the Koko smallies. I caught a couple last year with lesions that almost made me puke. They looked like volcanoes erupting out their sides.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

BTW, if I was a betting man, I'd say the spots on the smallie laying in the dirt are melanomas spots. But the blackness on the smallie laying on the rocks looks like bacteria or fungus.
Just my guess.


----------



## bassfromthepast (May 6, 2011)

This calling ppl out on every post is just getting OLD... If you have a problem with someone posting too much info then PM them. I thought we all were adults here..... I get tired of the pissing contest on here. From my understanding NO ONE on here is a professional fishermen making a living off of it. We all do it for the sport and commaderaderie. GEEESHHHHHHH HAHAH


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It's a public forum, you don't make the rules

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

I couldn't agree more bassfromthepast. 

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassfromthepast (May 6, 2011)

Wow state the obvious.... needless to say I'm loosing interest in this site by the day. Wheres the ModS when you need them?? Too many crybaby little girls on here anymore. I use to read a lot of the threads from the older guys and learn a lot. I respected that and enjoyed it. Now you have these guys on here thinking their Kevin Van dam....lol This is suppose to be a game fish "COMMUNITY". Not that you're suppose to get on here and give away all your SECRET spots and all that good stuff. But it's suppose to be an informative site, where "friends' can pass on certein things about the fishing spots here in Central Ohio. On that note lets encourage each other and be respectful, rather than try to discredit others and bash ppl.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I have a feeling getting on here and bashing some who is trying to help the OP with better habits of posting and handling fish, is really obnoxious in its own right. 

This is a forum, you post to either give or get information, it just so happens the OP was being given really good info. But because stream stalker didn't say "wow great fish" and move on, all the " don't be rude" crowd jumped in because I'm sure they grew up with no one giving them an differing opinion than their own, and they just don't know how to handle it. So they group up all in the fetal position , with their thumbs in their mouths crying , and yelling about being rude and what not.

If you can't handle a little advice criticism bashing whatever you think it is and feel like this site isn't for you, the maybe it's not so don't let the door hit ya on the way out. Just not sure how you make it in the real world unless you are surrounded by a bunch of yes men...


----------



## bassfromthepast (May 6, 2011)

Lol... It's how they went about it. The whole laying the smallie on the ground was wise advice to adhere to. The OP learned from it!! Which is great because essentially thats what this site is about. But as far as the going on and on about taking their families and all that other trash is tacky. He got the the point but why go on and on... Little man syndrome. Grow up So your whole yes man, fetal position theory is ridicoulous. Again Grow up a little. I'm done with this back and forth..... I'll be sure to post my pics here shortly and i have no problem giving out details as in depts,baits and conditions.... Thats part of the game Bill Dance hahahah


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Im out of here for a while. Before I say more I might regret. I've become what I'm venting about. Not good.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> _ *I'm guessing the OP might have been egging us on a little. That's okay, but let's move on now. *_


_

Nothing that i mentioned in my original post was intentionally made to make anyone made or continue anything that happened last year as I didn't play any part in whatever you are talking about.

We all have different ways of fishing, we are human know one is the same an we can't please everyone with this said I will continue to fish how I want, where I want, and post how I want. The only thing that I will change is how I take my pics of my fish as I learned something new._


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I had the same opinion concerning naming creeks when I first joined, I knew you needed more than where to catch the fish I was getting, and I took a bunch of flak over it, and it did tick me off. BUT after awhile I noticed many many many more fishermen at three places I posted, which isn't terrible, except the trash being left behind, one spot was posted soon after that, and the other point I learned was the time it takes a smallmouth to get a decent size, and I learned most of the new guys that found the spot that I had a direct hand in didn't practice catch and release, to each his own, but removing the breeding fish wasn't something I thought about. Didn't like that I was partly to blame to the decline of certain spots.

That doesn't mean I won't share places, but not over the internet anymore, it just has zero pluses and many minuses. I fish with many guys here, I've shared my best places and I've learned new places and gained many close friends.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

